# making a wooden mallet with scraps



## richardmylove (Sep 4, 2007)

i have a fair amount of scrap oak that i was thinking about making a mallet from, does anyone know how strong oak would be as a mallet, i plan on just making a carpenters mallet to use with my chisels and just bang around with. i have a beech mallet already and i was not sure how the two would compare.

thanks


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Richard.

I'm sure oak will be fine. I'd expect the oak to dent and deform quicker than your beech mallet. But not so much that you won't get good use from it. I made one on the lathe from a piece of red oak firewood and it's doing well. And worse case, you have to make a new one in a few years if you really beat on this one. I get a kick out of using tools I've made.


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

I' going to make a mallet someday, right now i have an old hickory mallet that was a reject from a roofing project many (+20) years ago…..works great


----------

